

Ask HN: Good hobby OS recommendations for learning - insky

I&#x27;ve heard of Minix as a tool for learning about operating system design.<p>Which OS is a recommended for study purposes?  As in operating system design and architecture.
======
kjs3
Minix is good, though something like xv6 is smaller these days. MIT uses it as
their toy OS for undergrads.

